# Earthworm Castings



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

I have an empty tank sitting in the garage and after digging so long in this forum I decided to setup another one.

This time I maybe going Iwagumi style. However, I can't afford a good 5-10 bags of Eco-complete and such. I am a college student. LOL

So I was doing some reading and came across some people mentioning about earthworm castings (EC). Has anyone tried it before?

Could it be possible I fill in about a good 1-1.5" of it and top the rest off with Eco complete, and maybe some 3M black quartz sand?

Any suggestions? Advice? tips?


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

I used EC and coco peat, topped with gravel. I added Dolomite, potash and clay; pretty much following the mineralized soil method, but with the castings/coco peat instead of soil. Good results so far, the reset of my 80 is 10 months in so far.


----------



## markjd (Oct 30, 2009)

I have used EC mixed with garden soil and crushed shell, capped with gravel in two tanks. Both tanks have been running for a couple of months now and are doing ok. Please note that I am a newb, and these are my only tanks


----------



## kvntran (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's the link to earthworm casting mix substrate. This guy has a lot of good info
http://amania.110mb.com/Chapters/Tech/sub-aquasoils_en.html


----------

